# Coyote Nevada- Thoughts ?



## gb155 (23 Oct 2010)

Coyote Nevada 09, Worth £275 second hand ?


----------



## RedBike (23 Oct 2010)

It's a relatively unheard of name, it has an ugly partly hydroformed frame, suntour forks (crap reputation), quad brakes (crap reputation) and just a deore groupset. Goes for £375 new. IMO It's not worth £275 even in perfect condition. However, I bet you if you were to put it on ebay someone would probably bid that sort of money for it.


----------



## billflat12 (23 Oct 2010)

save the heartache buy this specialised for £150, a good starter that you could upgrade . ( not mine ) see http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5660527/


----------



## gb155 (24 Oct 2010)

Thanks you 2, with your comments ringing in my ears, I kept on looking, I found a Specialized Rockhopper Comp for the same price, Right, Winter, BRING IT ON


----------



## gb155 (26 Oct 2010)

Was this worth the cost do you think?


----------



## billflat12 (26 Oct 2010)

is it standard don,t know the spec, what are the forks ? maybe change that 2 bolt stem to a 4bolt if you do anything rough.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (26 Oct 2010)

It's going to be better than a Coyote

I had the job of trying to shift a job lot of Coyote bikes..they were reasonable-ish but just...something missing quality-wise - and I;m far from a bike snob - kind of a bit like Concept's Viking range


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Oct 2010)

It looks to be a good bike to me and the cost is not excessive, enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedBike (27 Oct 2010)

I'm not sure what model that is. The Hardrocks when they were first introduced were a light-weight budget XC bike, but over time they got heavier, 'beefier' and the geometry got more and more relaxed. This got them the unfortunate nickname of 'Lardrock' by a lot of MTBers.
( The later models seem to have gone back to being what is essentially a cracking a budget XC bike). 

The hardrocks have always had a reputation for being well built. If you were after a tough 'brute' of a commuter with the ability to take on the worst of the peak district at the weekend then it looks like you've got the right bike. 

At £275 even if you don't like the bike (I''m pretty sure you will! ) you could easily pass it back on for the same sort of money / maybe even make a small profit.


----------



## gb155 (27 Oct 2010)

Thanks everyone, not sure on spec LOL, as caked FULL of mud, once I clean it ill have a look, I know its Deore (SL I think) and the brakes are hydraulic brakes, Got to learn about this MTB stuff more LOL


----------



## gb155 (27 Oct 2010)

RedBike said:


> I'm not sure what model that is. The Hardrocks when they were first introduced were a light-weight budget XC bike, but over time they got heavier, 'beefier' and the geometry got more and more relaxed. This got them the unfortunate nickname of 'Lardrock' by a lot of MTBers.
> ( The later models seem to have gone back to being what is essentially a cracking a budget XC bike).
> 
> The hardrocks have always had a reputation for being well built. If you were after a tough 'brute' of a commuter with the ability to take on the worst of the peak district at the weekend then it looks like you've got the right bike.
> ...



Ahh yes the Hardrocks, but RED this my friend is a Rockhopper (Comp) , Your spot on about the price though.


----------

